# Transom Wedges



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I’m looking to buy a pair of Transom wedges for my 23 foot boat. I see too many companies online to choose from. Could any member here guide me in the right direction? Wedges will go on my Contender (mounting twins 200hp Yamahas). 
Whyme


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Do you mean bracket? As in Armstrong brackets? 

https://www.armstrongnautical.com/armstrong-brackets/


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Think he talking about these.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’ve got a pair that were never used I’ll part with. Was gonna put them on my Contender but never did. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Kanaka Is correct. 5 degrees is what I’m looking at . 
Whyme


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Just curious, how do you know or figure out if you need wedges?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

lastcast said:


> Just curious, how do you know or figure out if you need wedges?


If your needing more negative trim, you need wedges.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Is that because of to much motor weight? Thought outboards had a pin adjustment for max negative trim.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

lastcast said:


> Is that because of to much motor weight? Thought outboards had a pin adjustment for max negative trim.


More like motor weight and boat design. Some boats like the 23T I bought these for, ride with the bow high even with the motor trimmed all the way down. By adding wedges, you can get 10deg more negative trim and make the bow lay down.

Some people even put sandbags in their anchor lockers.


----------

